# Trainer questions



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

If you are not satisfied with what you are getting for your money, definitely switch. It is very common for riders to switch schools, for whatever reason. Even if you cannot articulate a specific reason but feel uncomfortable - find somewhere which is a better fit.

Just be aware that there is no such thing as a perfect riding school. You just need to figure out what your priorities are. And if those change with time - switch again. There is nothing unusual about it, it happens all the time in horse world.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I don't like switching instructors either, and I personally think it is harmful more than helpful.

However, I don't think there's anything wrong with a young person teaching your daughter, at this point. I don't think your daughter is at the point in her riding career where she needs top-notch training. A competent young person should be good enough for her. And don't forget their time is cheaper than that of a better trainer. If you really want the older trainer to do lessons with your daughter, you might ask her if that's possible *and how much more it would cost.* Show that you're willing to value her time appropriately.

Otherwise, I'd just switch barns. Just be aware that every barn has its own problems. Like, the next barn might give you a regular instructor, but the instructor may not be a kind person. Or, it may have a toxic atmosphere. Etc.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I would go to the head trainer and speak to them....one on one.
You _*are*_ entitled to have 1 trainer/instructor assigned so your daughter reach potential in riding and have confidence in her learning experience, familiarity in working with one person...
As your daughter obtained all she could from one person, she moved forward to another who has a better ability to teach more advanced..
It is common to start with a real beginner oriented instructor who gets the inexperienced good basics taught...there is a art to teaching those basic concepts to build on...
Then to move on to another instructor for the next level of advancing riding abilities...and to continue to climb the ladder in instructor abilities till you reach the pinnacle in riding.
If your daughter is riding several disciplines then also to have different instructor/trainer who specialize in a discipline is expected...
To have revolving trainers this head-trainer is teaching to teach/instruct without his oversight and hands-on to watch technique in a ring..._yea, no. 
This head-instructor should be present during lessons to intercede so students do learn and to correct the learning instructor/trainers technique as it is not finished nor practiced. _

Having exposure and lessons from a few different _experienced_ trainers is not necessarily bad...
Having lessons from someone who is learning, not yet a good instructor though is a bad choice, waste of time and your $ spent.
Because you can ride does not mean you can teach, and some can teach but not ride so well. Fact.

_Personally, I do not like nor progress well with continual change..._
_I need to feel "safe", trust the trainer/instructor to not over-face me and that what they are asking me to trust their judgement on and do is not going to get me hurt as I learn...that only comes after riding with one constant so I learn them and they me.._
_That is me though.._

If the riding school is not meeting your daughters needs and you hear her reluctance, read fear in her body language then you should find a new place to lesson at.
Mental is as much a part of learning as physical and both are needed to learn to ride horses.
To me a comfortable rapport between participants is needed to learn and that sounds lacking to me as you describe it.
IF you are not comfortable with the approach being given as it is, then find a new barn and environment that better suits your daughters need for a safe riding environment to learn in currently questioned....that safe environment also includes the teaching staff.
That "better" environment will also quiet your fears you have I bet, aka her safety this continual change may miss something and she get hurt.
🐴...


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

While it is good to know that trainers are not universally agreed in how to treat and ride horses, being taught by trainers with differing approaches can be very confusing for beginners. I would suggest any parent find a single trainer with an acceptable approach to first familiarize a child with how to work with and ride horses safely. Once the child has this basic understanding, the child should be made aware that not all trainers agree.


----------



## Rosesmon (Oct 24, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> I would go to the head trainer and speak to them....one on one.
> You _*are*_ entitled to have 1 trainer/instructor assigned so your daughter reach potential in riding and have confidence in her learning experience, familiarity in working with one person...
> As your daughter obtained all she could from one person, she moved forward to another who has a better ability to teach more advanced..
> It is common to start with a real beginner oriented instructor who gets the inexperienced good basics taught...there is a art to teaching those basic concepts to build on...
> ...


Thank you so much for your thorough answer. It was exactly what I needed to hear!!! Thank you thank you. I had these feelings completely unorganized in my head but you put it down exactly so.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Perspectives from a largely self-taught rider.:

Riding horses for an hour a week will limit her enough that the changing instructors might not have any impact. Riding THEORY is fine, and I have a ton of books explaining various theories of riding. But actual riding is about balance, muscle memory and interaction with the horse. And that requires time more than instruction. Also, if she is 10-ish...someone who is in their 20s ought to know enough to spot problems and correct. Age isn't a solution: an instructor in her 40s told me collection was when you urged the horse on with your legs, held it back with the bit, and caused the horse's back to then round up between your leg and hand. Which is just DUMB. But I'll admit the 20-some instructors at that place were about as helpful as a sack of rocks. Which was why this 50 year old beginner quit taking lessons. Fortunately, I owned my own horses so I could keep on riding.

I'd look for a place where they play supervised games on horses and preferably spend some time on trails as well. We learn balance - the heart of riding - when we stop striving for "position" and let out bodies feel what works. What works contradicts a lot of well-intentioned theories. I've thrown away about half the books I had on riding as being so disconnected from reality as to be harmful to anyone who read them. When we stop thinking about HOW to ride, and simply RIDE, our horses and our bodies can teach us.

Also, people playing games on horses often start to realize the horse is a person. Not a tool. Too much attention to the rider leaves the horse's personality and feelings ignored. After all, the horse isn't the paying customer! But any good rider works WITH his partner. Not commanding his machine.


----------



## Rosesmon (Oct 24, 2021)

Yes yes and yes I agree with you. Our dream is not that our daughter becomes an Olympic rider but so she can get on a horse and gallop away till her heart's content, and she wants to do the mongolia derby....😣 But till then we'll put her in formal training. But thank you for sharing your piece!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Then you really might want to seek the advice of our endurance riders. They could give you the tips you are looking for that could get her started and put her on that path.

Being comfortable, having fun and continuing to work on her balance would benefit.Introducing her to different disciplines could change her direction if you'd rather. But, finishing an endurance race is an accomplishment.


----------

